# Help with ID/Value of a Wards Hawthorne...



## Double_D (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi all.  I'm brandy new to the forum.  I have a few old bikes.  A 53 Schwinn rat bike, a 77 Stingray coaster bike, a Western Flyer girl's bike, and this Wards Hawthorne I just picked up.  Someone painted it with light blue house paint, but I'm in the process of taking that off as you can see.  It has a skip-tooth chain and rear axle adjusters, so I'm guessing 40's to 50's, but I don't know much about these particular bikes.  Here's a couple of pics.  Thanks for all your help and thanks for letting me in on a cool forum!

DD


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like a mid 30's to me. Especially due to the frame style and long spring seat. Earlier versions had 28" wheels. Those appear to be 26"?


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 18, 2011)

> Looks like a mid 30's to me



Yeah, and with the cross bar handlebar, the rain gutter fenders and the dogleg crank arm...definitely earlier than the 40's & 50's. Wait a minute I’m sure the experts will be chiming in with their forensic eyes and knowledge ☺


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's a little something you can engage with until the experts join in 







> http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/bicycle311/1194.htm


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 18, 2011)

Your bike was made by H. P. Snyder for Montgomery Ward. The locking collet seat post binder was unique to the versions made in 1936; earlier and later versions used a standard bolt and clamp to secure the seat post. 

The bike looks quite original and complete excepting the repaint. Prices seem to span a fair range these days for Moto-Balloons. (Bikes like yours are the earliest style of balloon bicycles combining the earlier, singletube tire, motobike style frames with balloon tires.) Obviously, value is related to condition and completeness. Your bike is quite complete and the condition looks decent and may improve depending on how much of the original paint you can uncover and revive. The straight Stainless fenders are a big plus and should clean-up to as new. I would place the dollar range on your bike, as it sits, between a low of about $250 to a high of about $450.


----------



## Double_D (Feb 18, 2011)

*WOW!  Thanks for the super fast responses guys!*

I am gonna like it here!  I guess my investment of a case of Miller Lite was pretty good then.  At that value, this may be moving to the FOR SALE page!

Thanks again guys, I appreciate your help and sharing your knowledge.

DD


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 18, 2011)

Well Double D, I would replenish your Miller Lite, and get some rags and paint thinner and bring out the original finish of the fenders and chainguard to maximixe your value...nothing abrasive.


----------

